# Warm Timeshare Wanted for Christmas Week



## Blaaamo (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi
The wife and I have found ourselves with no plans for Christmas and are looking to go somewhere warm. The Week of 24-31

Studio, 1 or 2 BRs. Looking for Florida, Caribbean, Mexico...

Open to all offers!

Thanks for looking


----------



## am1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Blaaamo said:


> Hi
> The wife and I have found ourselves with no plans for Christmas and are looking to go somewhere warm. The Week of 24-31
> 
> Studio, 1 or 2 BRs. Looking for Florida, Caribbean, Mexico...
> ...


December 23 -30 Royal Vista, Pompano Beach, Fl $700

very nice resort


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 20, 2016)

I have Dec 23-31st in a studio at the Worldmark Zihuatanejo for $95 per night. It can be shortened to the 24-31st (or other dates).


----------



## davidvel (Nov 21, 2016)

Blaaamo said:


> Hi
> The wife and I have found ourselves with no plans for Christmas and are looking to go somewhere warm. The Week of 24-31
> 
> Studio, 1 or 2 BRs. Looking for Florida, Caribbean, Mexico...
> ...


One of the benefits of TUG membership is getting access to the Sightings/ Distressed private forum, where you can see available exchanges to great places. 

Get your membership so you can see the warm places available for Christmas week, including Mexico & Virgin Islands.


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 21, 2016)

I am a member, but we don't own a time share so we can't exchange.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 21, 2016)

Blaaamo said:


> I am a member, but we don't own a time share so we can't exchange.


Your profile doesn't show you are a member. The sightings board also shows last minute cheap rentals.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 21, 2016)

Blaaamo said:


> I am a member, but we don't own a time share so we can't exchange.





davidvel said:


> Your profile doesn't show you are a member. The sightings board also shows last minute cheap rentals.



Blaaamo, to update your Profile see the "TUG Membership" info at the bottom of the BBS Help section.


----------



## BEV (Nov 21, 2016)

How does  Scottsdale AZ sound to you.  Stunning resort daytime temps are NICE.  One Bdrm. not far from Phoenix.   Orange Tree Golf Resort. . 1 bdrm full Kitchen.  Many shops, restaurants nearby, as this is within a residential area.   Dec  22 - 29. $700.


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 22, 2016)

BEV said:


> How does  Scottsdale AZ sound to you.  Stunning resort daytime temps are NICE.  One Bdrm. not far from Phoenix.   Orange Tree Golf Resort. . 1 bdrm full Kitchen.  Many shops, restaurants nearby, as this is within a residential area.   Dec  22 - 29. $700.



Hi, thank you, but neither of us golf. I was thinking somewhere with a beach. Thank you very much for the offer though.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 22, 2016)

Blaaamo said:


> Hi
> The wife and I have found ourselves with no plans for Christmas and are looking to go somewhere warm. The Week of 24-31
> 
> Studio, 1 or 2 BRs. Looking for Florida, Caribbean, Mexico...
> ...



1BR unit at Wyndham Avenue Plaza in New Orleans from 12/23-12/30 (no beach but just about anything else you can think of).  $595
1BR unit at Quarter House in New Orleans from 12/23-12/30.  $700
3BR/2BA unit at Wyndham SeaWatch in Myrtle Beach from 12/23-12/30.  Great beach but maybe not warm enough for you.  $595


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 22, 2016)

the Royal vista in Pompano Beach is a very nice resort with a lovely beach, someone posted the rental in response to your request.  we went last year  and really enjoyed it.


----------



## BEV (Nov 23, 2016)

Just saw a wonderful deal being sent out to me and other SFX exchange co members..  a week 8 da 7 nites in the newest Puerto Vallarta resort in the Luxxe collection, The Grand Mayan -- they have rec'd only 200 large luxurious studios to offer members as exchangeable wks --as well as for cash.  You could become a member for FREE.  (PM me if I can help in any way)


----------



## J22Frosty (Dec 1, 2016)

We have a beautiful MARRIOTT 1 bedroom unit with an ocean view on Singer Island (North Palm Beach; Palm Beach Shores) available December 24-31.  It has a living room, full kitchen, master bath with a Jacuzzi tub and a laundry with washer and dryer.  You will love the resort - it has a beautiful beach, 5 pools and a full activity schedule.  The area is fabulous with many restaurants in walking distance.   



Blaaamo said:


> Hi
> The wife and I have found ourselves with no plans for Christmas and are looking to go somewhere warm. The Week of 24-31
> 
> Studio, 1 or 2 BRs. Looking for Florida, Caribbean, Mexico...
> ...


----------

